# How to Prune...



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

I've read alot of the threads about pruning plants but they all seem to focus on pruning for propagation. Do the same rules apply to pruning for thinning out a plant?

If my plants start to get to large for the tank what is the best way to prune them? If I have some stem plants that I want a longer stem can I prune some leaves off? Where do I prune?

What about the onion plant and plants like it (i.e. hairgrass, etc)? Can a cut the leaves like a blade of grass or does the whole leaf need removing?

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Docszoo (Aug 19, 2009)

From what I have learned (I'm a newbie like you  ) Hairgrass just clumps up, so just take a section of a larger group, and transplant it.

Right now, I got the CO2 going, and my plants are loving it. I just need to find a more gentile and precise way of sticking the stem plants into the ground, because I hope to make a nice background forrest with them.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Pruning/thinning depends on the type of plant you have, for the most part. Stem plants, can be cut anywhere you want, and typically will re-sprout 2 stems at the point of cut, if they're healthy. You can also top them, where you cut off the upper portion, toss the bottom portion and replant the top portion in its place. Stem plants often will lose lower leaves as they tend to be shaded from the growth above them.

Non-stem plants, can be thinned by selectively cutting leaves, if desired. You can also pull out the entire plant clump/mass, and re-plant in a more spread out fashion.

A few plants you can give 'hair cuts' to, like hairgrass. Some folks claim you can also do that with Vallisnerias, but I never had luck doing that when I had them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, Bert. So with plant like Vallisnerias and Crinum Thaianum you need to remove the entire leaf, correct?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Forceps or hemostats are nice for planting most stems; just align a curved pair so the tips stick out beyond the end of the stem, push in to the substrate, and release slightly. Be sure to jiggle the hemostats back and forth a little as you bring them out; it helps the substrate fill in around the plant.

Never underestimate the power of a sharp pair of scissors either; tissue scissors, non serated fly tying microtips, or just plain out the sharpest scissors you can find will help to reduce the damage to surrounding cells. A dull pair of scissors can destroy the growth of a plant rather than encouraging it to branch.

-Philosophos


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

firefiend said:


> Thanks, Bert. So with plant like Vallisnerias and Crinum Thaianum you need to remove the entire leaf, correct?


Yes.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

For stems plants just cut 1/3 or 1/2 of the plants, it is a good starting point for anyone that is new in to the hobby.


----------



## greentin (Jul 25, 2009)

For onion and Vallisneria, the cutted leaves will never grow back, new leaves will grow to take their place.


----------

